# Happy birthday Revenant



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Revenant!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! I hope that you're having a fantastic day!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Pat, Happy Birthday old friend.....have a nip or two!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday, Revenant


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy happy joy joy dude dude!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Rev, and many more!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Rev!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday to my favorite voice on the planet! Oh, and the rest of you too, Rev... happy birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy b-day rev I hope it's great


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanksa bunch everybody! It was a great day, other than that whole "work" thing. Still hoping to find a cure for that.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, that "work" thing does get in the way sometimes doesn't it


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday dear Revenant!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------

